# وقود الطائرات



## z.k (22 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تاريخ وقود الطائرات النفاثات
وقود الطائرات التي تعمل على محرك المكبس(عادة ما يكون بنزين عالي الأوكتان المعروف ب أفغازAvgas)) لها نقطة الوميض منخفضة لتحسين خصائص اشتعاله. المحركات التوربينية يمكن أن تعمل مع مجموعة واسعة من أنواع الوقود، ومحركات الطائرات النفاثة، عادة ما تستخدم وقود ذات نقطة وميض عالية، والتي هي أقل قابلية للاشتعال، وبالتالي أكثر أماناً للنقل والتعامل معها. أول وقود للطائرات النفاثة استند على الكيروسين أو مزيج من البنزين (الجازولين) والكيروسين, وأكثر وقود الطائرات النفاثة لا يزال قائماً ومستنداً على الكيروسين.
أنواعه 
جيت ألف
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Shell_Refueller.JPG
شيل جيت-1 شاحنات تزويد الوقود على الطريق المنحدر في مطار فانكوفر الدولي (لاحظ لافتة ال 1863 للمواد الخطرة وملصق ال "جيت ألف-1"
جيت أ هو وقود الطائرات النفاثة الأساسي في الولايات المتحدة منذ 1950s ومتوفر هناك فقط. جيت ألف مشابه لجيت ألف-1، عدا عن درجة (نقطة) تجمده -40 درجة مئوية (مقارنة ب -47 درجة مئوية لجيت ألف-1). ومثل جيت ألف-1، جيت ألف إلى حد ما لديه نقطة وميض مرتفعة 38 درجة مئوية (100 درجة فهرنهايت)، مع درجة حرارة الاشتعال الذاتي 210 درجة مئوية (410 درجة فهرنهايت). جيت ألف يمكن تحديدها في الشاحنات ومرافق التخزين من قبل الأمم المتحدة رقم 1863 لافتات المواد الخطرة. [2] شاحنات الجيت ألف وصهاريج التخزين، والأنابيب التي تحمل جيت ألف، يوضع عليها علامة عبارة عن ملصق أسود مع كلمة "جيت ألف" بالأبيض مكتوب عليه، إلى جانب شريط أسود آخر. جيت ألف سيكون له لون تبني واضح إذا كان نظيف وخالي من التلوث. الماء هو أكثر كثافة من جيت ألف، وسوف تتجمع على الجزء السفلي من الخزان. يجب جمع صهاريج تخزين الجيت ألف على أساس منتظم للتحقق من تلوث المياه. ومن الممكن للجزيئات الماء أن تصبح معلقة في جيت ألف، التي يمكن العثور عليها عن طريق إجراء اختبار ("Clear and Bright") "واضح ومشرق". ويمكن أن يشير المظهر الضبابي إلى تلوث المياه يتجاوز الحد المقبول وهو 30ppm (جزء في المليون). حسب القانون الوقود التجاري الأمريكي لا يشترط أن يحتوي على مضافات أستاتيكية، وعموماً لا يحتوي عليها. [بحاجة لمصدر] الاستخدام السنوي في الولايات المتحدة من وقود الطائرات كان 21 مليار غالون (80 مليار لتر) في عام 2006.[3]
[عدل] جيت ألف-1
*جيت ألف-1*​*نقطة الوميض** :*
38 درجة مئوية (100.4 درجة فهرنهايت)
*درجة حرارة* *الاشتعال الذاتي :*
210 درجة مئوية (410 درجة فهرنهايت)
*نقطة (درجة) التجمد :*
-47 درجة مئوية (-52.6 درجة فهرنهايت). (-40 درجة مئوية (-40 درجة فهرنهايت) _لجيت ألف__)_
*درجات حرارة* *الحرق في الهواء الطلق :*
287.5 درجة مئوية (549.5 درجة فهرنهايت)
*الكثافة** عند 15 درجة** مئوية (59 درجة فهرنهايت**) :*
0.8075 كجم / لتر
*الحرارة (الطاقة) النوعية*
43.15 ميل جول / كيلوجرام [4]​ [عدل] جيت باء
جيت باء هو وقود في نطاق النفثا -كيروسين الذي يستخدم لأدائه المتطور في الطقس البارد. ومع ذلك، مكونات الجيت باء الخفيفة يجعله أكثر خطورة في التعامل معه. [بحاجة لمصدر]
[عدل] المضافات
كل من وقود الطائرات النفاثة القياسية (جيت ألف وجيت باء) قد يحتوي على عدد من المواد المضافة : [بحاجة لمصدر]

المضادة للأكسدة لمنع الامتزاج، وعادة ما يستند على الكيلاتيد فينول(alkylated phenols)، على سبيل المثال. أدولف أوغي - 30، أدولف أوغي - 31، أو أدولف أوغي - 37 ؛ (AO-30, AO-31, or AO-37 
العوامل الاستاتيكيه، لتبديد الكهرباء الساكنة ومنع اشتعال ؛ Stadis 450، مع حامض ال dinonylnaphthylsulfonic (DINNSA) باعتباره العنصر النشط، كمثال. 
مثبطات التآكل، مثل DCI-4A المستخدمة في وقود المدنيين والعسكريين، DCI-6A المستخدمة في وقود العسكرية ؛ 
عوامل نظام الوقود مثبط (مانع) التثلج (FSII)، على سبيل المثال Di-EGME ؛ FSII نظام الوقود مانع التثلج غالبا ما يختلط في نقطة البيع بحيث يمكن للمستخدمين مع خطوط الوقود ساخنة عدم دفع نفقات اضافية. 
كمبيد بيولوجي يمكن أن تضاف إذا كانت الأدلة على وجود مجموعات (مستعمرات) بكتيرية داخل نظام الوقود موجودة. 
[عدل] وقود الطائرات العسكرية
المنظمات العسكرية في جميع أنحاء العالم تستخدم نظام تصنيف مختلف في أرقام الجي بي "JP". بعضها تكاد تكون مطابقة مع نظرائه من المدنيين وتختلف فقط بكميات قليلة من المواد المضافة ؛ جيت ألف-1 مشابه ل جي بي-8"JP-8"، جيت باء يشبه جي بي-4. غيره من أنواع الوقود العسكرية وهي منتجات على درجة عالية من التخصص ويتم تطويرها من أجل تطبيقات محددة للغاية. وقود الجي بي-5 هو وقود شائع إلى حد كبير، وقد عرض للحد من خطر الحريق على حاملات الطائرات (التي لها أعلى نقطة وميض - الحد الأدنى لها 60 درجة مئوية). بعض أنواع الوقود الأخرى كانت محددة لنوع واحد من الطائرات. جي بي-6 وضع وطور خصيصاً لإكس بي-70 فالكيري "XB-70 Valkyrie"، وجي بي-7 لأس آر 71 بلاكبيرد "SR-71 Blackbird". كلا النوعان من الوقود هذه قد صمم ليكون لهما نقطة الوميض مرتفعة, ليعمل بشكل أفضل مع الحرارة والإجهاد في سرعة تفوق سرعة الصوت. نوع واحد من الوقود المحدد والمخصص لنوع من الطائرات لا يزال يستخدم من قبل القوات الجوية للولايات المتحدة هو JPTS جي بي تي أس، الذي تم تطويره في عام 1956 لطائرة التجسس لوكهيد يو-2.
وقود الطائرات النفاثة أحيانا يصنف ككيروسين أو كنفثا. [بحاجة لمصدر] الوقود من نوع الكيروسين يشمل جيت ألف، وجيت ألف-1، وجي بي-5، وجي بي-8. وقود الطائرات من نوع النفثا، ويشار إليه أحيانا ب "واسع المعالم" "wide-cut"، ويشمل جيت باء وجي بي-4. [بحاجة لمصدر]
[عدل] استخدام محرك المكبس
وقود الطائرات النفاثة مشابه جدا لوقود الديزل، وفي بعض الحالات قد يحرق في محركات الديزل. إمكانية التشريعات البيئية التي تحظر استخدام الأفاجاز "avgas " المحتوي على الرصاص، وعدم وجود وقود بديل مع أداء مشابه, أوقف مصممي الطائرات ومنظمات الطيران البحث عن محركات بديلة للاستخدام في الطائرات الصغيرة.[5] نتيجة لذلك، عدد قليل من مصنعي محركات الطائرات، وعلى الأخص ثيليرت Thielert""، بدأو بعرض وإنتاج محركات الديزل التي تعمل على وقود الطائرات. هذه التكنولوجيا لديها قدرات لتبسيط تموين وتسويق الطائرات عن طريق الحد من عدد أنواع الوقود اللازمة والمطلوبة. وقود الطائرات النفاثة متوفر في معظم الأماكن في العالم، في حين الأفاجاز "avgas " متوفر على نطاق واسع فقط في عدد قليل من البلدان التي لديها عدد كبير من طائرات الطيران العام. ومحرك الديزل يحتمل أن يكون أكثر ملائمةً ووديةً للبيئة وأكثر كفاءةً في استهلاك الوقود من محرك الأفاجاز "avgas ". ومع ذلك، عدد قليل جدا من محركات الديزيل للطائرات تم اعتمادها من قبل سلطات الطيران المدني، واستخدام واسع لمحركات الديزل للطائرات لا تزال في المستقبل.
وقود الطائرات النفاثة غالبا ما يستخدم في المركبات الداعمة الأرضية في المطارات، بدلا من وقود الديزل. عسكرية الولايات المتحدة تدعم الاستخدام الكثيف للجي بي-8، على سبيل المثال. ومع ذلك، وقود الطائرات يميل إلى أن تكون قدرة التشحيم له قليلة وضعيفة, بالمقارنة مع الديزل، وبالتالي زيادة قدرة احتمال مضخات الوقود وغيرها من أجزاء المحرك. [بحاجة لمصدر] المركبات المدنية تميل إلى عدم السماح باستخدامه، أو يشترط أن تكون المضافات مختلطة مع وقود الطائرات من أجل استعادة مداهنته وتشحمه. وقود الطائرات النفاثة هو أيضا بشكل ملحوظ أكثر تكلفة من الديزل، وباستخدامه في المركبات الأرضية يعتبر من قبل البعض أنه إسراف.
:73::78:


----------



## jassim78 (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع عاشت الأيادي ...........


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
موضوع مميز ورائع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يوليو 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع عاشت الأيادي


----------



## agabeain (13 يوليو 2011)

موضووووووووع راائع وفقك الله


----------



## aboahmad3 (17 يوليو 2011)

شكراً عاشت الأيادي


----------

